# Transonic Di2 Internal Wire Access



## NuckaMan (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all-

New to road biking and electric shifting, long time MTB'er.

Anyways, got myself a Transonic and it came outfitted with Di2. I am looking to install a bar-end junction and need to extend the Di2 wire that exits the downtube for a longer one so it can reach the bar-end junction.

Question, how do I access the internal junction box? I opened up the door under the BB, along with taking off the cranks and peaking inside the BB itself. I don't see how I can get to it.

Any ideas?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Even though the question is sort of specific to your Fuji bike, you might want to ask this question in the Components/Wrenching subforum.

Did your bike come with the 3-port junction that goes under the stem, if so would getting the 5-port junction help? Can you add pictures?


----------



## NuckaMan (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks. I got it figured out. Because I was not familiar with Di2 and road bikes in general, I didn't realize my bike came with a BB conversation kit (Praxis BB Conversion) which has a internal plastic sleeve which was covering the access point for the downtube Di2 wires/junction box the first time I took everything apart.

Got it figured out and getting ready to finish up my new bars/bar-end junction setup.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, makes sense. Sometimes that sleeve gets stuck when you pull the rest of the BB out, too.


----------

